# Which Van Nicholas (and dealer) or something else?



## slow down (13 Nov 2007)

Not sure whether beginners is the correct place for this but having just made the last payment on my Bianchi through the works "bike to work" scheme, it's the perfect time for another bike (again at half price thanks to the scheme ).

I'm not looking to start a "Ti is better than Al is better than carbon, but steel is real" debate - I have one carbon, one Alu, and one steel road bike so it's going to be Ti this time out. Question is which Van Nicholas would suit me best - it will be used for long weekend rides, the odd sportive, and maybe bank holiday credit card touring. I was considering VN due to the price, so if anyone has other suggestions, I'm open to suggestions.

If I do go with VN is the Zephyr worth paying the extra or is the Euros more suited to my riding? I do intend to try to get a test ride, but would welcome opinions, which brings me to my next question - which dealer would you recommend? (Looking to buy frame and build up myself). I'm in the West Midlands but travelling isn't a problem for the right service/measuring/test ride.


----------



## Dormouse (13 Nov 2007)

I am very happy with my Yukon and I reckon it would suit your intended usage. I also recommend Paul Hewett in Leyland especially for his fitting service.


----------



## SamNichols (14 Nov 2007)

The Enigma ti bikes are stunning, and are a lot more rare than the Van Nicholas ones, if you're looking for a bit of hidden brand cache.
Not sure where they're based though...


----------



## Tim Bennet. (14 Nov 2007)

Even within you quite limited range of uses for the bike, you still need to perhaps be clearer in your mind where your main emphasis is. That will then seperate the Zephyr from the Euros.

Does the Euros take mudguards? This option would add to the 'flexibility' of a bike that you want to cover a lot of bases.

If you decide that the priority is more towards the 'sportives' and not the weekends away, then the Zephyr would be great.

Hewitts are dealers with a fitting service and do not mind if you only take away a bare frame, or you might want him to chase all the threads out and perhaps fit the headset, etc. Your choice.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (14 Nov 2007)

rick green in handforth, cheshire is a van nic stockist who is recommended by a few people i know.


----------



## slow down (14 Nov 2007)

Regarding use, it will mainly be sportives and long fast rides, rather than touring. Not too fussed about mudguards - I can always fit some raceblades if needed.

I'd forgotten all about Hewitt's - I know their fitting service is the stuff of legends (almost) so may be the excuse I've been looking for.

Re Enigma - I'll give them a look. I did look last year, but the prices are quite a bit higher than the VN if I recollect correctly. As it's going to be used as a second bike at best, I'm not sure I can justify the cost to myself.


----------



## Tynan (14 Nov 2007)

they let you buy multiple bikes on the ride to work scheme? that doesn;t sound right

I can't even get one


----------



## SamNichols (14 Nov 2007)

slow down said:


> Re Enigma - I'll give them a look. I did look last year, but the prices are quite a bit higher than the VN if I recollect correctly. As it's going to be used as a second bike at best, I'm not sure I can justify the cost to myself.



They're a far smaller company, so they are going to be higher costs but at the moment, a couple of the lower range ones are on sale to make room for the 08 models. Far sexier bikes, but more expensive, admittedly.


----------



## papercorn2000 (14 Nov 2007)

http://www.xacd.com.cn/index1.htm

If you are confident that you know exactly what you want, give these guys a whirl. I got a new Ti cross frame, custom made (plus a Ti stem and some other bits and pieces) delivered for US$800!


----------



## slow down (14 Nov 2007)

Tynan - I've just made the final payment on my Bianchi to make it mine, so I'm allowed to start another one. It undoubtedly helps that the scheme is administered by the company (rather than a third party scheme), and the scheme administrator is.............me 

Sam - I think I'll give Enigma another look, and see if I can get a deal.

Papercorn - I'm not 100% certain what I want (partly hence the reason for the post) so XACD isn't going to be an option.


----------



## nodrog (18 Nov 2007)

Recently bought a V-N Yukon - I wanted to fit full mud guards - from Echelon at Pershore. A small concern but I could not fault the service.
I'm happy with the bike as well.


----------



## slow down (19 Nov 2007)

nodrog said:


> Recently bought a V-N Yukon - I wanted to fit full mud guards - from Echelon at Pershore. A small concern but I could not fault the service.
> I'm happy with the bike as well.




Do you know whether they offer a fitting service at Echelon?


----------



## Lardyboy (19 Nov 2007)

As I've posted else where, have you considered a Sunday Bike Slow Down? They're based in Congleton, speak to Greg about what you want. I did and am now a very very happy cyclist indeed.


----------



## SamNichols (20 Nov 2007)

Those Sunday bikes do look like good value, if I were in the market for a new bike (I wish I was).


----------



## slow down (20 Nov 2007)

I did look at Sunday Bikes, but not sure whether I like the finish. It looks dull compared to other ti bikes, and the red decals do nothing for me (I'm a bit shallow when it comes to bikes - I know red stickers will be faster, but I just don't like them ).


----------



## Lardyboy (20 Nov 2007)

When I was chatting to Greg at Sunday about the finish I believe he told me it was for ease of maintainance, any scratch can be rubbed out with a scouring pad and the frame will look like new. The stickers can be any colour and can have whatever legend you want on them. You can change them at any time.

But if its bling you're after then better look else where perhaps, though you are missing out on a very good ride and good value for the money IMOA.


----------



## slow down (20 Nov 2007)

I didn't realise you could change the colour of the stickers - I may give Greg a ring tomorrow, and arrange to view.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (20 Nov 2007)

slow down said:


> Tynan - I've just made the final payment on my Bianchi to make it mine, so I'm allowed to start another one. It undoubtedly helps that the scheme is administered by the company (rather than a third party scheme), and the scheme administrator is.............me
> Sam - I think I'll give Enigma another look, and see if I can get a deal.
> 
> Papercorn - I'm not 100% certain what I want (partly hence the reason for the post) so XACD isn't going to be an option.




Isn't this a bit dodgy then? Do you actually use your bike(s) to ride to work? You only mention using it for leisure/pleasure riding, IIRC you do have to use it totally or in part for a percentage of journeys to and from work.I'm all in favour of getting one over on the Government, any Government, of whichever colour, but I'm not sure this complies with the idea behind the scheme, surely it's not to allow aquisative cyclists to build a stable of bikes at the expense of HMG. 
Personally I would be a bit worried, especially as you are the administrator, the buck will stop with you in the event of an audit. Just a thought, you'll have no one else to blame, and could end up being arrested and charged with obtaining property by deception.


----------



## slow down (20 Nov 2007)

User259iroloboy said:


> Isn't this a bit dodgy then? Do you actually use your bike(s) to ride to work? You only mention using it for leisure/pleasure riding, IIRC you do have to use it totally or in part for a percentage of journeys to and from work.I'm all in favour of getting one over on the Government, any Government, of whichever colour, but I'm not sure this  complies with the idea behind the scheme, surely it's not to allow aquisative cyclists to build a stable of bikes at the expense of HMG.
> Personally I would be a bit worried, especially as you are the administrator, the buck will stop with you in the event of an audit. Just a thought, you'll have no one else to blame, and could end up being arrested and charged with obtaining property by deception.



I do use my bike on occassions to travel to work, so I'm okay on that score - although I look after the paperwork it is a company run approved scheme, full loan agreements, salary sacrifice etc. There's no rule to say at the end of any agreement, another cannot be started, so no rules have been broken.

There is no way it is obtaining goods by deception - the only grey point may be any BIK that may arise if the final payment to own the bike is below market value.


----------



## alfablue (22 Nov 2007)

The requirement for using it for work only applies to the loan period, after the company has disposed of the bike (i.e. employee buys it) there is no further interest in it from HMRC point of view, so you are entirely free to start again.


----------

